# Cost of Living: Aberdeen (1 bed apartment)



## irishmatt (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Glad I stumbled across this forum, it seems great 

I was wondering if people could give me a "ball park" figure for the cost of living in Aberdeen? I have looked at the property websites, and see that a 1 bed apartment in the "Bridge of Don" area in Aberdeen (couple of miles outside the city I believe?) can be had for about £400. But what about other livings costs? I have read about council tax, but don't know how that works..... what about other basic living costs like groceries, utility bills, tv licence, satelite or cable tv subscriptions & internet etc.

If there is anyone out there that fits the bill of a 20 to 30 something professional, living alone in a 1 bed flat in Aberdeen, I would appreciate an all in ball park figure for living costs - ex. vehicle ex. socialising.

Many thanks for any and all info.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

All that can be found in the Internet nowadays.

For grocery prices check the website of any of the major supermarkets.

The councils very often publish the council tax rates, check the Aberdeen area.

All the other services offer quotations on their websites, you just need a postcode (which you should have, or should be easily obtainable if you know the street name of your desired property, then you can go to the Royal Mail website and find the exact post code there, with that you can go to utilities companies' websites and get precise quotes).


----------



## irishmatt (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks jlms

i've done a little digging and uncovered some info since.

sky tv package 25 quid a month including phone and internet

rent - about 400 a month for an apartment

are regards the utilities - so if I have an address they can tell me how much the bill will be? interesting...... any particular companies you can recommend?

I don't really have an "address" - I don't even know what area I am looking in to be honest.....


----------

